# Swamp Cabbage.



## tom c (Sep 24, 2011)

I need a easy recipe for Swamp Cabbage. Can anyone help?


----------



## alblancher (Sep 24, 2011)

Never heard of it.  Is that a local favorite?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 24, 2011)

Tom,you got to show us,only 10% of my brain works and I need visuals
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Then where are you and some about your equipment.

Just sayin'................


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Tom, there's no easy recipe for Swamp Cabbage. I'm in Naples and there's a town close to

here called LaBelle and they have a festival every year for it.

http://oldmanriggs.com/swampcab.html

Hope this helps...James


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 24, 2011)

Here are a couple I found for you

SWAMP CABBAGE

Printed from COOKS.COM
<!--document.write('<DIV STYLE="display: none;"><BR>Read more about it at www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,191,149174-252192,00.html<BR>Content Copyright © 2011 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.<P>');//-->

Read more about it at www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,191,149174-252192,00.html
Content Copyright [emoji]169[/emoji] 2011 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.

SWAMP CABBAGE

6 slices bacon, diced
1/2 c. onion, chopped
1 (14 oz.) can hearts of palm
1 (16 oz.) can stewed tomatoes
Salt and pepper to taste

Saute bacon and onion until transparent. Add swamp cabbage, tomatoes, salt and pepper. Cook for 10-15 minutes. Good with fish or poultry.



SWAMP CABBAGE

Printed from COOKS.COM
<!--document.write('<DIV STYLE="display: none;"><BR>Read more about it at www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,191,148175-253192,00.html<BR>Content Copyright © 2011 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.<P>');//-->
Read more about it at www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,191,148175-253192,00.html
Content Copyright [emoji]169[/emoji] 2011 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.
  SWAMP CABBAGE 
3 hearts of palm
1/2 lb. bacon
3 or 5 tsp. salt
3 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. garlic
3 tsp. sugar
Enough water to cover ingredients
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp. soy sauce

Combine ingredients, taste for salt (add to taste). Cook in deep pot covered until soft. Serve hot. Cooking time at slow boil is approximately 35 minutes. Better flavor results with slow simmer over a little longer period of time.

 Begin comScore Tag     document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + (document.location.protocol == "https:" ? "https://sb" : "http://b") + ".scorecardresearch.com/beacon.js' %3E%3C/script%3E"));  COMSCORE.beacon({    c1:2,    c2:7129931,    c3:"",    c4:"www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1950,148175-253192,00.html",    c5:"",    c6:"",    c15:""  }); End comScore Tag

Good luck


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry no but we have a cape town recipe it is called  water flowers  stew.or  Waterblommetjie in afrikaans (on of the language of the dutch pepole in souht africa)and it is a similar in texture.

Waterblommetjie bredie is a uniquely South African stew. This recipe is an amalgamation of a number of recipes that I found – I chose the ingredients I liked best and arranged the method as I went along. Waterblommetjies or ‘little water flowers’ as directly translated from Afrikaans, are native to South Africa’s Western Cape province and this recipe is a great tradition in the Cape, where the blommetjies fill ponds and dams during winter and spring. Through long, slow cooking, the meat becomes meltingly tender, and together with the earthy potatoes and the subtle yet flavourful waterblommetjies, you end up with a deliciously hearty winter-warmer!

*Ingredients*

800g – 1 kg lamb knuckles
1 large onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, crushed
250 ml white wine
250 ml stock (beef or chicken)
pinch of cayenne pepper
teaspoon ground coriander
500g baby potatoes, halved
500g fresh waterblommetjies
2 handfuls watercress and a little for garnishing
2-3 Tablespoons lemon juice
Salt and pepper to season
Soak waterblommetjies in a bowl of salted, cold water (I use about 1 tablespoon of salt) for one hour. Then rinse under cold water and set aside.

Preheat oven to 180C. Heat a little olive oil in a heavy-based pan. Flour the lamb knuckles by rolling or patting them in seasoned (salt and pepper) flour, then brown them in batches in the olive oil and transfer to an oven-proof casserole dish.

Add the onion, garlic, cayenne pepper and coriander to the pan and fry gently until the onion is translucent. Transfer the onion mix to the casserole dish. (Deglaze the pan with a splash of the wine, to scrape up any bits and add to the casserole dish).

Add wine, stock and potatoes to the pan and bring to a gentle simmer. Drain the potatoes and set aside. Add the liquid to the casserole dish. Place the casserole in the oven and leave to cook for 1 hour.

Once the hour is up, add the potatoes and half the waterblommetjies to the casserole and cook for 30 minutes. Then add the rest of the waterblommetjies and the lemon juice and cook for a further 30 minutes. (If the gravy is too thin, add 1-2 tablespoons of corn flour, mixed with a little water).

The last step is to add the watercress and return the casserole to the oven for 15-20 minutes.

Garnish with fresh watercress and serve on a bed of rice with vegetables of your choice on the side.

By:  D Bonora


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 24, 2011)

Cool ,Ahron
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Very cool


----------



## tom c (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, but I not cutting down my palm tree so I think I will stick with a recipe that starts with cabbage.


----------



## plj (Sep 25, 2011)

whoa... for a second there I thought that said "skunk cabbage!"


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 25, 2011)

I've never heard  of it. I need to find  a picture so I know what  it looks like.


----------



## flash (Sep 25, 2011)

I have had it a few times and it is really great. First off, I do not like cooked Cabbage, but heart of palm cabbage is totally different. Almost a consistency of Chicken and Dumplings (the Dumplings part). We've had it with cooked bacon added, some mushrooms. Very good.


----------

